# Keen Kutter scraper plane - what's it worth?



## Jim Beam (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi all

My wife inherited this scraper plane, it says "Keen Kutter" on the scraper. I Googled that name and learned that Keen Kutter is a trade name first used by Simmons Hardware Company of St. Louis Missouri in 1866. According to Wikipedia, the logo on the blade was first used around 1900 and was used until Simmons was purchased by Shapleigh Hardware Company in 1940. I found what looked like might be numbers on the rear handle (I know there is another name for that part) but they were so filled in by the finish I couldn't read them. Maybe I'll try again tonight with a magnifying glass.

The same Google search turned up a similar plane for $250. This one appears to be in pretty good condition

Any plane experts in here, or anyone else for that matter, care to estimate what I might get for it? Should I use Ebay or is there a better place to sell collectible hand tools?

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Woodwart (Dec 11, 2012)

It lookds in such good shape that you could just put it into use in your shop.


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

It's worth nothing........ Litterly nothing.... Horrible plane. Cuts wrong is never smooth..... If you send it to my place I will take care of it and destroy it properly. Hahahha just kidding its beautiful!


----------



## Jim Beam (Oct 10, 2012)

OK it's yours, PM me your mailing address.


HAHA just kidding :no:

I disassembled it and went over it with a magnifying glass last night and could find no numbers or other identifying marks anywhere.

I don't see myself ever using it much, so I'm going to polish it up real nice and sell it on Ebay.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Jim Beam said:


> OK it's yours, PM me your mailing address.
> 
> HAHA just kidding :no:
> 
> ...


Jim, on a serious note, what would you sell it to me for? Not cleaned up.


----------



## Wood4Brains (Jul 25, 2012)

Since your wife inherited it, I am assuming that someone on her side of the family passed. 

Just to avoid further grief, you have talked to her about selling it, right?

Maybe your wife is more understanding than mine. I'm just saying...


----------



## Jim Beam (Oct 10, 2012)

Grunkle Stan said:


> Since your wife inherited it, I am assuming that someone on her side of the family passed.


Stan

She inherited it sort of by default from a friend and co-worker whose house she rented. It's not something that came from her family and she has no attachment to it.


----------



## Jim Beam (Oct 10, 2012)

firemedic said:


> Jim, on a serious note, what would you sell it to me for? Not cleaned up.


Well, I already cleaned it up. Spent several hours on it and it's looking pretty sharp. Even better than the one listed here (3rd item down, it's exactly like mine), which sold for $250. So I think it could sell for as much as $300. I would take that for it, plus shipping.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Jim Beam said:


> Well, I already cleaned it up. Spent several hours on it and it's looking pretty sharp. Even better than the one listed here (3rd item down, it's exactly like mine), which sold for $250. So I think it could sell for as much as $300. I would take that for it, plus shipping.


Thanks... I wouldn't pay half that. Good luck!


----------



## Jim Beam (Oct 10, 2012)

firemedic said:


> Thanks... I wouldn't pay half that. Good luck!


Thanks. If the Ebay auction doesn't bring half that, I will PM you with an offer.


----------



## jjboozel (Mar 11, 2013)

Jim Beam said:


> Thanks. If the Ebay auction doesn't bring half that, I will PM you with an offer.


Good luck Jim. Nice find.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Jim Beam said:


> Thanks. If the Ebay auction doesn't bring half that, I will PM you with an offer.


Sounds like a plan. Thanks.


----------



## MikeBTR (Jun 5, 2013)

Jim, I'm new here but could you check a few things on that plane. I have a Keen Kutter #312 and it's marked on the toe "K312" just like a Stanley is marked "No 112". It's a typical Stanley made plane. The one you have pictured here appears to be a Sargent #59 type. If so, it should be marked on the inside of the blade clamp between the lever clamp and adjustable "frog". It's very hard to see. There should be a "59" or possibly a "42". Both Sargent and Stanley made tools for Simmons Hardware and either could be considered Keen Kutters.

I saw your listing on eBay and am not questioning that, I'm just curious since I collect scraper planes and looking for information.


----------



## Jim Beam (Oct 10, 2012)

MikeBTR said:


> Jim, I'm new here but could you check a few things on that plane. I have a Keen Kutter #312 and it's marked on the toe "K312" just like a Stanley is marked "No 112". It's a typical Stanley made plane. The one you have pictured here appears to be a Sargent #59 type. If so, it should be marked on the inside of the blade clamp between the lever clamp and adjustable "frog". It's very hard to see. There should be a "59" or possibly a "42". Both Sargent and Stanley made tools for Simmons Hardware and either could be considered Keen Kutters.
> 
> I saw your listing on eBay and am not questioning that, I'm just curious since I collect scraper planes and looking for information.



Thanks Mark

As I said, I went over thing this with a pair of magnifying glasses on and found no other identifying markings. But for your sake I'll do it one more time tonight.


----------

